# How much to expect to pay to buy an ecommerce site?



## davey72 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

How much should I budget for having someone build an ecommerce website for my shirts? Is it possible to do for around $1,000? I am considering using a service like Big Cartel. Anyone have experience using them? I'm a bit concerned about using a service because some of my shirts and ad campaings are fairly provocative and don't want to get into an issue with relying on someone else. Any suggestions?


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

It might just be because I am in the market of doing sites for start up clothing companies but I do professional e-commerce sites with bigcartel and wordpress for under $1,000. I feel like there are a lot of snake oil salesman in this industry and you always have to be careful about what your getting. Also a lot of designers can make a good looking site but don't know all the features you need to have a successfull site and sell shirts. 

I'm going to try and put up some articles on my design studio site but it will probably be a while. I just have a lot going on right now.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

We do web design work as well, a basic e-commerce site using software like cubecart can be had for under $1,000 for sure.


----------



## davey72 (Nov 16, 2009)

That's great to hear. Thanks guys I may be contacting you in the future when I have my products ready to go!


----------



## screen dummy (Dec 13, 2009)

If you have the time and are somewhat versed in HTML you can make your own ecommerce site using oscommerce or zencart.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

screen dummy said:


> If you have the time and are somewhat versed in HTML you can make your own ecommerce site using oscommerce or zencart.


I haven't used either but I believe like any cms css is really what is necessary to make changes to the site. Html won't do that much by itself.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

HTML is the meat and bones of the page and determines the layout of a site, CSS allows you to take control of the "style" of the content. You can make a site with only HTML markup, but CSS makes it much easier.


----------



## screen dummy (Dec 13, 2009)

Oops!!! My Bad. I meant CSS. I have messed around with both programs and they are pretty easy. Both programs also have support sites that you can ask questions.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

davey72 said:


> Is it possible to do for around $1,000?


Absolutely. Frankly, given the competition in the market, you should get a pretty good website for half what you're suggesting if you go to a designer. If you decide to go the do it yourself way, you can get a great site for $10 a month. There are many builders out there (see my sig for an example), that provide you all the tools you need to build the website yourself. 

If you are looking for a designer, try craigslist. If you do this, check out their work and get references (and call to check up on their work). There are MANY people who say they can build you a website. But, often times, they completely over estimate their skill level. So, check references and past work so you don't loose your money.


----------

